# ATI tool new beta nVidia question



## Muhad (Nov 26, 2006)

What nVidia video cards are supported?  

This following statement is vague ... "Added support for NVIDIA video cards"

I would like to see this tool handle nVidia cards because nVidia utility programs leave a lot to be desired.


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 26, 2006)

all geforce fx, 6, 7, 8 i think


----------



## Old Bear (Nov 26, 2006)

OK man, if Wizzard say something works, he's usualy right!
He write those programs 
I have used ATItool today to o/c neighbours nV & it worked out just fine


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Nov 26, 2006)

W1zzard said:


> all geforce fx, 6, 7, 8 i think



WHat about Quadros based on the same Core as the FX/6/7/8? 

*looks at quadro FX1300 in corner*


----------



## IluvIntel (Dec 4, 2006)

I have just downloaded and installed ATItool 0.25 Beta 15, but can't see any option in this program to adjust voltages on my Nvidia 7900GS ?


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 4, 2006)

IluvIntel said:


> I have just downloaded and installed ATItool 0.25 Beta 15, but can't see any option in this program to adjust voltages on my Nvidia 7900GS ?



voltage change on nvidia is not supported


----------



## IluvIntel (Dec 4, 2006)

W1zzard said:


> voltage change on nvidia is not supported




OK, thanks. Do any of the versions of ATItool support this function on Nvidia 7 series cards ?


----------



## zekrahminator (Dec 4, 2006)

Old Bear said:


> I have used ATItool today to o/c neighbours



I want to overclock my neighbors too!  On a more serious note, ATItool has been nothing but great to me. Especially if you really know what you're doing (like when the softmod), ATItool has nothing but really good, useful options. There's some people saying that it doesn't work too nice with the X1k series, but really, I don't know too many people who have an X1950XTX lying around.


----------



## jlewis02 (Dec 6, 2006)

IluvIntel said:


> OK, thanks. Do any of the versions of ATItool support this function on Nvidia 7 series cards ?



I dont think any program has the option to change voltage on an NVIDIA card.


----------



## Stigma (Dec 6, 2006)

Nope, thats because Nvidia cards so far have no voltage adjustment options (atleast up to the 7-series, I dunno about the 8-series). The only way to overvolt is to physically voltmod it.

-Stigma


----------

